# Sticky  Spreadsheet comparing heartworm/flea/tick products



## GoldensGirl

Thanks much for doing this. If I were to add anything, it would be a column with information about side-effects.


----------



## IowaGold

GoldensGirl said:


> Thanks much for doing this. If I were to add anything, it would be a column with information about side-effects.


Thanks. I'm afraid if I tried to put all the possible side effects for each med on the list, it would probably be 5 miles long! Maybe if people have had personal experiences with any particular drug and the side effects, they could post to this thread?


----------



## rhondas

Iowa Gold, thank you for putting this together.

There is now a poll that is posted that is asking what heartworm preventative folks are using.
Can you cross reference your spreadsheet since it would be so helpful for people.

Thank. you.


----------



## mylissyk

This is great information, thank you.


----------



## BayBeams

Thanks for posting this. I am sure this will be helpful to others. I discovered products that I wasn't familiar with on the list, so thanks.


----------



## GoldensGirl

IowaGold said:


> Thanks. I'm afraid if I tried to put all the possible side effects for each med on the list, it would probably be 5 miles long! Maybe if people have had personal experiences with any particular drug and the side effects, they could post to this thread?


You bet! 

Frontline Plus triggered grand-mal seizures in my Charlie. They would occur 8-12 hours after an application. The Environmental Protection Agency is conducting a study of "spot-on" flea/tick preventatives, including Frontline Plus.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Thank you so much, really appreciate you putting this info together.


----------



## Eleanor's Mom

This is great. Thank you so much for putting it together.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Moderators, please make this a STICKY!

Thank you Sarah! I'm able to figure out exactly what my HW and flea/tick products protect against by looking at this spreadsheet. It looks like our biggest threats for Toby are Tapes and Mites.


----------



## Megora

One thing - the Advantage Multi covers heartworms. Otherwise we would be in big trouble with our collie.


----------



## IowaGold

Megora said:


> One thing - the Advantage Multi covers heartworms. Otherwise we would be in big trouble with our collie.


OMG how did I miss that (apparently I missed Revolution too)! I'll fix that on the original and try to replace it!

ETA: FIXED!


----------



## iansgran

Thanks, I am taking my copy to the vet tomorrow since Jaro's recent fecal came back positive for whipworms and I want to change to something that covers that. He took Panacur for 3 days, and in 30 days is suppose to do it again, but I am afraid those little eggs will be in my backyard for years to come and I don't want to keep treating him for reinfestations.


----------



## puppydogs

This is sooo great. Thank you! 

How about the list of side effects? Hoping to hear more from users.


----------



## vleffingwell

Revolution just started handing out pills with their topline products for hook worms and roundworms.... Pricey but I love that it also protects against ticks and fleas in addition to heartworms


----------



## lgnutah

Ian'sgran said:


> Thanks, I am taking my copy to the vet tomorrow since Jaro's recent fecal came back positive for whipworms and I want to change to something that covers that. He took Panacur for 3 days, and in 30 days is suppose to do it again, but I am afraid those little eggs will be in my backyard for years to come and I don't want to keep treating him for reinfestations.


Been there, and in some climates (probably my hot, humid one) the eggs can persist in the soil up to 5 years!
BTW, when it happened to Brooks, I was a new pet owner and didn't really understand what I was told when someone said, if you had your dog on Heartguard, and he got whipworms, you can contact the Heartguard company and they may reimburse you for your medical expenses. I thought, no way, so didn't even try. But years later I heard this again, so maybe it is true.


----------



## mylissyk

Heartgard Plus covers heart worms, round worms, and hook worms. Interceptor also protects agains whip worms, but Heartgard does not.


----------



## IowaGold

mylissyk said:


> Heartgard Plus covers heart worms, round worms, and hook worms. Interceptor also protects agains whip worms, but Heartgard does not.


But whips ARE covered in the guarantee (to be competitive with Interceptor). As long as you can prove that you purchased the med from a vet and you have given them in a timely manner (ex. if you purchased 12 pills 14 months ago you are SOL; but if you purchased 12 pills 11 months ago, you are good to go).


----------



## 3 goldens

For some reason my computer would not let my pull it up  i have only ever used 3 heartworm preventsion--the old daily tables years and years ago, the monthly. However i did make the very fatal mistake of using proheart6 on my precious hunter (avatar) and it killed him along with only god knows how many others, before fda had them pull it. It is back now, supposed reformulated, but i would never trust it again.

I had used the frontline and frontline plus for years, but starting about 3 years ago, it only worked about 2 weeks. I tried theadvantix, same problem. Luckily since we have not had ticks in years and years, i can give honey comfortis..and i only give them toher if i find she has a fea or suspect fleas. Her lat one was in june.


----------



## mylissyk

IowaGold said:


> But whips ARE covered in the guarantee (to be competitive with Interceptor). As long as you can prove that you purchased the med from a vet and you have given them in a timely manner (ex. if you purchased 12 pills 14 months ago you are SOL; but if you purchased 12 pills 11 months ago, you are good to go).


Do you think it does cover whips, since it's not on the label?


----------



## IowaGold

mylissyk said:


> Do you think it does cover whips, since it's not on the label?


I KNOW it covers whips-I've used the guarantee several times for clients.


----------



## Dallas Gold

IowaGold said:


> I KNOW it covers whips-I've used the guarantee several times for clients.


That's interesting they cover whips too. Our vet pulled Heartgard Plus from the clinic because they didn't cover whips and Interceptor did....and I was perfectly happy with the Heartgard Plus too. My guess is there was another underlying reason for the switch in medications they carried.


----------



## mylissyk

IowaGold said:


> I KNOW it covers whips-I've used the guarantee several times for clients.


Thats good to know, thanks. Interceptor is acutally more expensive, so if Heartgard Plus will do the same job I can go back to HG.


----------



## mylissyk

IowaGold said:


> I KNOW it covers whips-I've used the guarantee several times for clients.


Ok, wait. I read that again. Does that mean that several dogs got whips while taking Heartgard Plus, and had to be treated for them? Then HG covered the treatment?

I guess I should have worded my question, do you think HGP treats and prevents whipworms effectively?


----------



## IowaGold

mylissyk said:


> Ok, wait. I read that again. Does that mean that several dogs got whips while taking Heartgard Plus, and had to be treated for them? Then HG covered the treatment?
> 
> I guess I should have worded my question, do you think HGP treats and prevents whipworms effectively?


I guess I didn't read the question right-HG does not "do" whips but the guarantee will pay for treatment if the dogs comes down with whips while on the med. I don't particularly like Interceptor's guarantee as the dog actually needs to be sick from the parasite (not just test positive like HG) before they will cover the treatment.


----------



## paula bedard

I've always given Heartgard / Heartgard Plus without incident. Sam nor Ike ever tested positive for any parasites.

I used Frontline for years and when Sam contracted Lyme's while on it, I switched to Advantix. Ike was started on Advantix ll but would become very itchy at the site of the drops so I'm back to using Frontline Plus and it does not cause him to itch. I haven't found any ticks on him either, where I would find ticks with the Advantix drops.


----------



## 3 goldens

I really don't know muc about who will pay what for what, but i have read over and over that companies will not pay for treatment if the prevention was purchass online, etc instead of from the vet.

Also years ago when i first heard of reveolution i considered using it rather than buying Interceptor and Fronline. But my vet no longer carried it. Said to many of hisclinet's dogs came down with heartworms while on it. he could not say if it was faulty product or people not using it correctly. but he stopped carrying anyway.

also, when proheart6 killed my hunter, a lady started dogsadversereactions.com and that lady digs and digs. she got the thing from the fda as to reported rections/deaths and found that revolution was 2ed to proheart6 in reactions and deaths. This was almost 8 years ago. so i don't know how it stands now.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Thanks, 3 Goldens. Here's your link to a site about dog's adverse reactions to various products, including flea, tick and heartworm meds: DogsAdverseReactions. There's a lot of information about products we rely on.


----------



## iGirl

GoldensGirl said:


> Thanks, 3 Goldens. Here's your link to a site about dog's adverse reactions to various products, including flea, tick and heartworm meds: DogsAdverseReactions. There's a lot of information about products we rely on.


No offense, but that "website" is full of dead links and is so chaotic it practically becomes gibberish. We have tried flea shampoos, flea dips, Frontline, had the house treated by professional pest control, and now have Comfortis on order and are almost at wits end on how to get rid of the problem.

Just hoping Comfortis will do the trick.


----------



## Lucy's Mom

Anyone read any of this info about Frontline & other pet products?

EPA Evaluation of Pet Spot-On Products: Analysis and Mitigation Plan | Pesticides | US EPA

http://www.amazon.com/Possible-side...d_fp_ef_tft_tp?_encoding=UTF8&asin=B0002J1FLW

http://www.regulations.gov/#!documentDetail;D=EPA-HQ-OPP-2010-0229-0332;oldLink=false


----------



## amy22

Can anyone tell me the best product for ticks..UGH I have been finding them on my dogs...I hate ticks....I am going to have to have my yard treated, they are on Sentinal....but I see that does not protect them from ticks...Im at my wits end...I have used Advantix but I still find ticks on them....what can I do????


----------



## A1Malinois

Okay I am a little confused. My vet told me that Revolution takes care of hook and round worms in dogs. But according to their website it doesnt take care of round or hooks in dogs but does in cats...its the SAME ingredient used in dogs/cats.


----------



## IowaGold

Lincoln_16 said:


> Okay I am a little confused. My vet told me that Revolution takes care of hook and round worms in dogs. But according to their website it doesnt take care of round or hooks in dogs but does in cats...its the SAME ingredient used in dogs/cats.


It does intestinal parasites in cats because they groom themselves and ingest some of the medicine. Dogs don't groom enough to take in enough of the med to kill intestinal parasites.


----------



## IowaGold

amy22 said:


> Can anyone tell me the best product for ticks..UGH I have been finding them on my dogs...I hate ticks....I am going to have to have my yard treated, they are on Sentinal....but I see that does not protect them from ticks...Im at my wits end...I have used Advantix but I still find ticks on them....what can I do????


I used a Scalibor collar this spring/summer/fall with my girls and was very happy.


----------



## puppydogs

I wrote down all my research too, with the help of the attached spreadsheet. Thanks!

Flea and heartworm prevention options for dogs


----------



## LibertyME

Can you clarify Sarah.... Do you use in conjunction with another product? If so, do you leave the collar on all the time, or only when going into field/woody areas? 



IowaGold said:


> I used a Scalibor collar this spring/summer/fall with my girls and was very happy.


----------



## IowaGold

LibertyME said:


> Can you clarify Sarah.... Do you use in conjunction with another product? If so, do you leave the collar on all the time, or only when going into field/woody areas?


Yes, I use it with Trifexis currently. The combo is probably overkill for fleas, but I have the Trifexis already so I'll keep using it (meaning I would be pretty comfortable just using Heartgard, etc. with the collar and expect control of HW, flea, and tick).

You have to leave the collar on all the time. It works by friction to release the medicine unlike regular flea or tick collars which exude medicine all the time. It even has to be on the dog for 2 weeks before it protects. I like that there is no issue with water/swimming unlike the Preventic collar which is NOT recommended to get wet. It doesn't smell at all and with goldens (even my field goldens that don't have tons of hair), you have to be looking for it to see it most of the time.


----------



## IowaGold

puppydogs said:


> I wrote down all my research too, with the help of the attached spreadsheet. Thanks!
> 
> Flea and heartworm prevention options for dogs


 
I looked at your page. The one thing I would add is that side effects are extremely rare. Of course everyone has to make the decision for themselves and their dog(s), the risk of taking the medicine is FOR ME is far less than the risk of developing heartworm or tick borne diseases and the effects of those diseases and their treatments.


----------



## Tahnee GR

IowaGold said:


> I looked at your page. The one thing I would add is that side effects are extremely rare. Of course everyone has to make the decision for themselves and their dog(s), the risk of taking the medicine is FOR ME is far less than the risk of developing heartworm or tick borne diseases and the effects of those diseases and their treatments.


I definitely agree with this. As Tippykayak has said, studies have shown that dogs treated with tick preventatives actually live longer lives than those who have no been.


----------



## w00f

Tahnee GR said:


> I definitely agree with this. As Tippykayak has said, studies have shown that dogs treated with tick preventatives actually live longer lives than those who have no been.


I thought that the studies showed that there was a lower incidence of lymphoma and hemangiosarcoma? Are there other studies?


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

This is a really helpful thread, thank-you for posting!!

We are switching it up this year and using trifexis. Our vet went through all of the options this week, he owns/breeds Goldens and said "mine are getting this one" and the switch was easy for me.

The one we used last year (name escapes me) said on his grid of all the options it protects against demodex....and with 4 months of gross, gross ivermectin and treating that, I wanted to change it up and rotate to another brand this year.


----------



## Bentleysmom

Thank you, you put a lot of work into this spreadsheet and it's very helpful!


----------



## puppydogs

Now does anyone have an info chart for natural flea and tick prevention?


----------



## Dallas Gold

After one of my dogs experienced a violent colitis reaction to Comfortis, given with Interceptor, and my puppy experienced extreme lethargy on dosing days for two months on Trifexis, our vet switched us to Heartgard Plus (until Interceptor is back) and a newer flea and tick topical called Parastar Plus. I used Parastar for the first time on both dogs and neither reacted. So far we haven't seen fleas or ticks, but we are in the cold season. I feel more comfortable with a topical flea and tick med based on the reactions we saw with the oral medication. I wanted to alert others who might want to try a newer topical flea and tick preventive. I understand it's now available nationwide. It has the same active ingredient as Frontline Plus; however, it's delivered differently and works a little differently according to our vet.

Parastar


----------



## arvind

great information....very useful to many first time dog owners.


----------



## Roushbabe

Thanks Joyce for bumping this thread... this should be a sticky!!


----------



## lhowemt

What is the latest on safe flea treatments? I'm not 100 percent sure yet, but want to research now. Frontline and such has a bad rap, are those safe or is there a better way to treat an existing problem? We prefer err on the least toxic method. Ick!!!!!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

I don't see the pdf on your post. Has it been removed? Do you have a link for the chart? Thanks!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Found the link! Thank you!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## puppydogs

Fibronil banned in EU to protect bees | Oregon Sustainable Beekeepers


Fibronil banned in EU to protect bees


----------



## Dallas Gold

Here is a link to a new flea and tick (not heartworm) ingestible for dogs: Nexgard


----------



## Sirfoulhook

Early in the thread someone wrote put side effects down in this thread so here I go. My 2 1/2 year old boy Buddy, has been on Trifexis with no issues since he was a puppy. About two months ago I bought a new batch and gave it to him around May 5. Memorial Day he came in the house and had a violent episode. I thought he was choking on something so U gave him the Heimlich and he recovered after violently convulsing for about a min. We took him to a vet and they did a complete blood work up and took X-rays to check for any foreign bodies. He was fine except his phosporus level was low. We then took him to our vet who was also puzzled but couldn't say what was wrong with him so we observed him. Things were fine until it was time for his Trifexis dose in June. We gave him his dose in the morning with his breakfast and about 10:30 that night he had a grand mal seizure in our driveway as I was finishing his walk. He want to sleep and had another one at 5:30 in the morning. We took him to a vet and they tested him for several other conditions but nothing positive. He is now on Keppra for the foreseeable future, maybe forever and although I can't say with certainty I can't help but believe that the batch of Trifexis caused this. Nothing else makes sense unless he has epilepsy. He has had no symptoms prior to these seizures. I am not saying bad drug but I suspect it. Obviously we are done with Trifexis with Buddy. I now need to find a flea and tick solution. I hate topical things and I'm not convinced that I may have the same problem with other treatments


----------



## puppydogs

Good comparison
Heartworm Preventive Comparison

and more info here
Heartworm Prevention


----------



## danielpeng

Very insightful. I am using vitamins for my dog.


----------



## jennretz

This thread hasn't been touched in awhile, but it's so helpful. I've had Duke and Charlie on Revolution for the past year, but am now exploring other options. I'm looking at sentinel as a possible change. What do most folks recommend for tick prevention? I'm looking at the spreadsheet, but not seeing an alternative for just that and I don't want to do a tick collar as my vet tech suggested. I sleep with my boys and don't want that on my bed.


----------



## Megora

Jen - my vet doesn't suggest doubling up meds. So if you need flea/tick coverage, they recommend heartguard. We don't really have fleas or tick so Sentinel works... when I do need tick stuff, it's heartguard/vectra.


----------



## jennretz

Kate, thank you. Do you have any experience with Nexguard?


----------



## MiniSuperDuke

I'm having trouble opening the chart at the beginning of this thread. Does it work and is the info current?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## k0205

Are you trying to open it on a phone or tablet? It's in Adobe Acrobat 7.0
Do you have that program to open it? :smile2:


----------



## MiniSuperDuke

Aha! Thanks for the insight.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Yaichi's Mom

A recent article regarding Bravetco, Nexguard, which also includes a new product Simparica:

Bravecto, Nexgard And Simparica: Are These Oral Flea And Tick Preventives Safe? - Dogs Naturally Magazine


----------



## joro32000

Yaichi's Mom said:


> A recent article regarding Bravetco, Nexguard, which also includes a new product Simparica:
> 
> Bravecto, Nexgard And Simparica: Are These Oral Flea And Tick Preventives Safe? - Dogs Naturally Magazine


Gatsby had annual check up recently. He got his 3 years rabies, lepto, the vet recommended Bravecto (I used revolution before). He got all of this in the morning and in the afternoon he had a seizure. Could be a coincidence as he had a seizure this past December while not on Bravecto, surely he is a seizure prone dog. I wish I checked the most common side effects before giving him Bravecto, instead I trusted the vet who knew about his December episode.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

I give Jess Nexgard. We started over a year ago , but I do not give it in the winter months. We've had no problems. We have a cottage in an area heavy with ticks, our cottage neighbour's dog has Lyme.
I do believe in considering all factors when making decisions.
I chose Nexgard over bravecto because it does not last as long . Jess had his three year rabies shot and I waited two weeks before starting the Nexgard.
It's a very personal decision. I don't think there is any right or wrong here, we're all trying to do what is best for our dogs.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom

joro32000 said:


> Gatsby had annual check up recently. He got his 3 years rabies, lepto, the vet recommended Bravecto (I used revolution before). He got all of this in the morning and in the afternoon he had a seizure. Could be a coincidence as he had a seizure this past December while not on Bravecto, surely he is a seizure prone dog. I wish I checked the most common side effects before giving him Bravecto, instead I trusted the vet who knew about his December episode.


I am so sorry to hear that your Gatsby seemed to have such a severe reaction. He may not be a "seizure prone" dog, however may be a dog who's immune system is reacting to both the re-vaccination and the Bravetco, specifically if given in tandem or closely therein.

IMHO your DVM should have never "boostered" rabies and lepto together, in addition to giving Bravetco in tandem ...many dogs have a severe reaction to the leptospirosis vaccine. 

Truly I am shocked that your vet would have prescribed/administered what he/she did knowing Gatsby's history. 

I live "around the corner" from you. Brisby and I hike in the bush here every day, swim etc. at Greenwood, Grand Valley, West Shore etc. She has to stand in every puddle we see, swamp even better!!

I have never given her any flea/tick/heartworm meds ( and I NEVER will) and I haven't vaccinated her since her one year "boosters". I ran titers for her this year for DAP, rabies and they were all strong and she is now 5 years old ( June). 

I have our DMV run a SNAP 4Dx twice a year for heart worm and tick borne disease. 

I feed raw and use diet and natural repellents to deter tick/flea/mosquito etc...and we have never had an issue. 

We may get 2 ticks/year, however I check thoroughly after we have been out and remove them ASAP. If I am concerned, I have our DVM run another SNAP 4Dx after the required time frame for any exposure of disease to be detected. Personally I obviously do this as I feel more comfortable doing the above for Brisby's health than exposing her to potential over-vaccination and neurotoxic pesticides, which may wreck havoc on her immune system and her overall health and longevity. 

I will probably be slagged for this comment, however I find it astounding, that so many GR owners or potential owners are so concerned about good breeders and clearances ( which is extremely important...I agree), yet when this "well bred" pup with all clearances comes home, some seem not to do all the same due diligence to research what they choose to do to continue to give their dogs the best chance of a long and healthy life relative to diet, vaccination, medication, preventatives etc....and blindly trust the main stream veterinary profession. 

I know everyone here is doing what they feel is in the best interests of their dog/s. with more than good heart and intentions.

That said though, dogs are dying younger and earlier from cancer and other disease....specifically GRs at a more than alarming rate. I read this on the forum all the time and it totally breaks my heart....and then some. Please think about it folks...our precious babies only are with us for 10-12 years, if we are fortunate. What do we choose to "pump" into them to keep them "safe" yet what do these things potentially do that may have severe effects on their health vs risk? 

My response likely has totally derailed this thread and for that I am truly sorry. 

My total motivation for this post and many of the others I have posted here on this forum is to share things I come across to help or not, to give you the best options to have the best,healthy and longest duration of you journey with your precious pups.

I have chosen my path with Brisby. Only time will tell if I made the right decision or not....and of course that is the same for all of you, knowing that you love your pups and are doing the same.



Peace all with love...


----------



## 3 goldens

We rarely have a flea problem here, but have from time to time. I gave our late golden girl Sophie, and our Pyrenees, Sir Moose Bravecto--and Sophie went into a horrible seizure a few hours later. And dumb me didn't make the connection. Til it happened again the next month and then I realized it was the Bravecto that was cuasing her seizures. She never got another and neither has Sir Moose.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom

3 goldens said:


> We rarely have a flea problem here, but have from time to time. I gave our late golden girl Sophie, and our Pyrenees, Sir Moose Bravecto--and Sophie went into a horrible seizure a few hours later. And dumb me didn't make the connection. Til it happened again the next month and then I realized it was the Bravecto that was cuasing her seizures. She never got another and neither has Sir Moose.


Thank you for sharing this. I am so sorry that you had this experience with Bravecto with your Sophie. 

Sadly many others have as well and worse.

As you all know, I don't use any of these, however there is a Facebook group dedicated to following the effects of Bravecto, reporting what has happened to their companions after dosage etc.

They describe themselves as:



> Description
> 
> 
> This Group is a place to talk about Bravecto and any potential impact it had on your dog.
> 
> Since starting this group in August 2015, we have had numerous posts worldwide detailing side effects of Bravecto.
> 
> Some of the most common are diarrhea, vomiting, blood in stool, *seizures*, kidney and liver concerns, skin issues, and *death*.
> 
> We have obtained FDA reports of adverse events that many veterinarians don't have even thought they sell this product.
> 
> The FDA reports are consistent with the side effects reported here.
> 
> We will continue to get updated reports for our members to see.
> 
> We also help people report symptoms to Merck and the FDA and provide support to those with dogs experiencing side effects. ​



https://www.facebook.com/groups/411371212394679/

 You and others may want to add your experience so that hopefully Merck will add this input to their "scientific study" on this approved drug deemed safe for our dogs. 


​


----------



## 3 goldens

Yes, I am a member of that group. It seems that is a dangerous drug. After ProHeart6 killed my Hunter and I started using the computer I found tons of stories of deaths. And Fort Dodge KNEW it. So many of us sent in reports, copies of our dogs medical records, etc to the FDA animal division and Dr. Victoria Hampshire saw the pattern and started procedures to get I removed. Fort Dodge fought back and she actually lost her job. BUT then it was pulled, the proof was in records, and she ended up being named Vet of the year. It is my understanding that ProHeart6 was the first animal med ever pulled. 


This is how goes. These big pharma companies (and others) KNOW what is going on. But they figure out that they can make XXX amount of dollars until it is pulled, and only pay out X amount in suits, so it is worth their while to keep it on the market as long as they can. They did this with a car that had a problem that if it was hit a certain way, the gas tank caught on fire--think it was a Pinto, but not sure. GREED simple and pure. And with animal meds, not much chance of being sued. , getting very little money. I was in contact with about 150 who had lost or almost lost their dogs to ProHeart6. One in Colo took all 3 of hers in the sme day and within a month two were dead (one from dying liver, one from AIHA and my Hunter had BOTH) and the other was on meds the rest of his life. FD never gave her a penny. I am not sure why they paid so much of Hunter's bill. I didn't try to sue,just wrote them 2-3 times a week and copies of deaths. At first they contacted my vet and asked if he thought I would take a settlemtn and had the realease for me to sign. He called me and I went and got it, read the letter and wrote on it SHOVE IT WHERE THE SUN DOESN'T SHINE' and sent it back. Kept the released form--which said I would never talk about his death, never disclose how much they paid, etc. Then suddenly out of the blue, they paid without me signing, no idea why, so I wa able to go on warning folks and still get most of my money back. Then then months after Hunters' death (about 5 months after they sent the money) the FDA had them pull it. According to FDA redoreds, it killed more dogs in the first 4 years it was on the market than ALL others combined and some had been out more than 20 years.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom

3 goldens said:


> Yes, I am a member of that group. It seems that is a dangerous drug. After ProHeart6 killed my Hunter and I started using the computer I found tons of stories of deaths. And Fort Dodge KNEW it. So many of us sent in reports, copies of our dogs medical records, etc to the FDA animal division and Dr. Victoria Hampshire saw the pattern and started procedures to get I removed. Fort Dodge fought back and she actually lost her job. BUT then it was pulled, the proof was in records, and she ended up being named Vet of the year. It is my understanding that ProHeart6 was the first animal med ever pulled.


I am so , so sorry that you lost your Hunter to one of these "preventatives". The horror stories at the FB are just that...horror stories of what has happened to so many dogs after taking just one dose :bawling::bawling: 



> This is how goes. These big pharma companies (and others) KNOW what is going on. But they figure out that they can make XXX amount of dollars until it is pulled, and only pay out X amount in suits, so it is worth their while to keep it on the market as long as they can. They did this with a car that had a problem that if it was hit a certain way, the gas tank caught on fire--think it was a Pinto, but not sure. GREED simple and pure.


Agreed. Sadly it seems this is true with big pharma in the human realm as well.





> And with animal meds, not much chance of being sued. , getting very little money. I was in contact with about 150 who had lost or almost lost their dogs to ProHeart6. One in Colo took all 3 of hers in the sme day and within a month two were dead (one from dying liver, one from AIHA and my Hunter had BOTH) and the other was on meds the rest of his life. FD never gave her a penny. I am not sure why they paid so much of Hunter's bill. I didn't try to sue,just wrote them 2-3 times a week and copies of deaths. At first they contacted my vet and asked if he thought I would take a settlemtn and had the realease for me to sign. He called me and I went and got it, read the letter and wrote on it SHOVE IT WHERE THE SUN DOESN'T SHINE' and sent it back. Kept the released form--which said I would never talk about his death, never disclose how much they paid, etc. Then suddenly out of the blue, they paid without me signing, no idea why, so I wa able to go on warning folks and still get most of my money back. Then then months after Hunters' death (about 5 months after they sent the money) the FDA had them pull it. According to FDA redoreds, it killed more dogs in the first 4 years it was on the market than ALL others combined and some had been out more than 20 years.


Companion animals in most geographic regions are considered property, therefore any loss if obtained during litigation is very small. Add to that the shorter life span of dogs. If these drugs don't evoke and immediate reaction and/or death, I would assume that it would be very difficult to "prove" that the particular "preventative" was the cause. 

Hopefully the rise of social media to enable the reporting of drug & vaccine reactions, will put pressure on Big Pharma to become more accountable, however sadly I have my doubts. There is too much $$ to be made with little repercussions or accountability to phase this mega industry, which IMHO has only ONE interest in mind...and that is profit and not the welfare of whom it should serve. 

Kudos to you for standing up and taking them to task!! Tragic that you had a reason and need to do so. 

Thank you for sharing...again I am so sorry.


----------

